# Tom90's DNP Log (With Pics)



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just took my first cap so I thought I'd make a log while I run DNP. I'll use this log to keep track of things and hopefully help others out who might want to know what they can expect from taking this stuff.

I've run DNP for 2 weeks at 500mg ED and didn't really get bad side effects, insomnia mainly. Hopefully with a longer, lower dosed cycle, I should get less side effects and be able to get on without

I'll be running D Hacks' stuff this time for 4 weeks at 250mg ED. I'm currently on a T400 cycle and I'll be taking T3 also.

Supplements I use will be Vit C, Vit E, Multivit, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Fish oils, and BCAA when doing cardio.

Diet will be Keto/low carbs at around 2000 cals a day. After I've finished the 4 weeks I'll be keeping calories to around 1800 for 4 weeks so that my natural T3 levels can be restored.

Today I weighed in at 86.7kg, I'll update my weight each day, upload new photos each week, and share how I'm feeling each day.

Here are my starting photos.



Cheers for looking in :thumb:

****New photos on page 7****

****New photos on page 10****

****New photos on page 12****


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

very interested in this mate as thinking about running DNP myself... good luck with this matey


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

do you have any pics of when you ran the DNP before mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> very interested in this mate as thinking about running DNP myself... good luck with this matey


Thanks a lot, appreciate it 

Unfortunately I didn't take any photos last time. Lost around 8kg though, didn't take T3, didn't count calories, ate some crap carbs. This time round though, I think I'm running at a lot smarter.

I also went on holiday about 2 weeks after I'd finished taking it, I came back heavier than before I started with the DNP. I've worked hard to lose around 9 kg in the last 4 months.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Thanks a lot, appreciate it
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take any photos last time. Lost around 8kg though, didn't take T3, didn't count calories, ate some crap carbs. This time round though, I think I'm running at a lot smarter.
> 
> I also went on holiday about 2 weeks after I'd finished taking it, I came back heavier than before I started with the DNP. I've worked hard to lose around 9 kg in the last 4 months.


wow mate, 8kg in 2 weeks is mental... I am currently on keto and have been on it for the past 3 weeks. this last bit of stubborn belly fat wont shed off quick enough..

will be viewing your progress with great interests bud...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 2 - 85kg dead on this morning.

Took today's cap in the morning, I'll be doing this everyday from now on.

Must've drunk around 7/8 litres of water today, I always seem to be thirsty and my p!ss is always yellow. Other than that, no real noticeable sides :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Tom90 said:


> Thanks a lot, appreciate it
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't take any photos last time. Lost around 8kg though, didn't take T3, didn't count calories, ate some crap carbs. This time round though, I think I'm running at a lot smarter.
> 
> I also went on holiday about 2 weeks after I'd finished taking it, I came back heavier than before I started with the DNP. I've worked hard to lose around 9 kg in the last 4 months.


What were the sweats like eating a high carb diet


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Them be some short shorts :lol:

Good luck mate, i started my 2nd dnp cycle monday ! 6lbs down already lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> What were the sweats like eating a high carb diet


It wasn't high carb mate, just made some crappy choices while I was on it, like eating bread etc.

I can't remember sweating being a big deal. I can remember yellow eyes, jizz and ****, DNP sh!ts and some insomnia



jon-kent said:


> Them be some short shorts :lol:
> 
> Good luck mate, i started my 2nd dnp cycle monday ! 6lbs down already lol


Had the p!ss taken out of me in my progress thread, no need for it in here too :lol:


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

I shall be started my cycle on Sunday hopefully, so will be following your progress to see how you get on 

Just a quick question, what time of day do you take your DNP, T3 and Multivits?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

SBeezy said:


> I shall be started my cycle on Sunday hopefully, so will be following your progress to see how you get on
> 
> Just a quick question, what time of day do you take your DNP, T3 and Multivits?


6AM - 1000mg vit c, 1000iu vit e, 1 multivit, 1 ALA, 2 fish oils, 250mg DNP, and 25mcg T3.

Around 2 PM - 100mg vit c, 2 fish oils, 25mcg T3

8PM - 1000mg vit c, 1 ALA, 2 fish oils.


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay nice one mate.

Roughly what I was planning to do and split the doses throughout the day. Best of luck!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 3 - 83.8kg.

Throat is constantly dry, lips are chapped, sick of drinking so much water.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck mate glad to see you got a journal on it!


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember reading on an american steroid/forum that it is okay to drink diet fizzy drinks? The guy who wrote a really long post all about DNP said he drunk 2 bottles a day whilst on it. Not too sure though seeing as fizzy drinks are never really good for you.

Will try and dig it up now


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> Good luck mate glad to see you got a journal on it!


Thanks a lot mate, almost 3kg gone in 3 days, I did low carb for a few days before I started DNP too!



SBeezy said:


> I remember reading on an american steroid/forum that it is okay to drink diet fizzy drinks? The guy who wrote a really long post all about DNP said he drunk 2 bottles a day whilst on it. Not too sure though seeing as fizzy drinks are never really good for you.
> 
> Will try and dig it up now


I never really drink anything fizzy to be honest. I wouldn't mind some Sprite though. Maybe I'll get some Sprite Zero on the way home from the gym later


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/112234-massive-dnp-info.html

'DNP leaves a foul and dry taste in your mouth all day long; I found out that

drinking Diet Soft drinks helps against it so sweets always get the taste away, but seeing we want to LOSE weight Diet soda is the best option!

(normal soft drinks contain sugar and we WANT TO LOSE WEIGHT

best bets: Fanta, Fanta Pomelo, Fanta Cassis, Fanta Lemon, Coca Cola Lemon, Sprite etc. ALL LIGHT!).

I finish about 2 bottles a day

(Ice cold preferably also seeing drinking water all day gets tiresome!!).'


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Thanks a lot mate, almost 3kg gone in 3 days, I did low carb for a few days before I started DNP too!
> 
> That's good man! Ill do it later this year decided to bulk for a bit then ill go on the dnp


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I really miss eating oats.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 4 - 84kg, an increase in 0.2kg from yesterday.

Couldn't sh!t at all yesterday, that's probably why.

Throat is still dry, nothing else worth noting


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 5 - 83.2kg.

Roughly 3.5kg down so far. My mouth tasted awful this morning!!!


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Day 5 - 83.2kg.
> 
> Roughly 3.5kg down so far. My mouth tasted awful this morning!!!


Sounds like good progress.best of luck with this.

what is DNP exactly?is it the OTC supp or a compound like eph


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Beefmeister said:


> Sounds like good progress.best of luck with this.
> 
> what is DNP exactly?is it the OTC supp or a compound like eph


Thanks mate. I'm roughly 1/6th the way through now, hopefully I can maintain the weightloss.

DNP is something else entirely. The brand I'm using is D Hacks, I'm not too sure if stating a source for this stuff is allowed on here. You could always search the internet for 'D Hacks DNP', or something similar..


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers pal.looks good for a cut.How are your workouts?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Beefmeister said:


> Cheers pal.looks good for a cut.How are your workouts?


It's superb. Probably the best weightloss drug in the world.

I usually do a 4 day split; Chest, Back, Rest, Shoulders, Legs, Rest, Rest.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

How you getting on with side effects mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> How you getting on with side effects mate?


Fine mate. No insomnia, no sweating, no lethargy.

P!ss is always yellow, mouth always tastes like sh!t, sick of drinking water all the time..


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fine mate. No insomnia, no sweating, no lethargy.
> 
> P!ss is always yellow, mouth always tastes like sh!t, sick of drinking water all the time..


Worth it?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> Worth it?


Christ ai!!!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

i cant wait to see your results.. lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 6 - 83.8kg

Went for a curry last night for my mate's birthday, ate quite a lot. Despite having some carbs last night, I still think I'm looking a bit leaner this morning!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 7 - 84.4kg

Looks like I'm piling the weight back on! Lucky to poo every other day!

Can't wait to get off Keto.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 8 - 84kg

Actually sweated in my sleep last night, didn't keep me awake though. Cracked a window open and slept like a log.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 9 - 84kg

Going to start stepping up my cardio from today. I'm up for work at 4 so fasted morning cardio isn't an option. I'll go straight to the gym after work for some cardio, then go back later on tonight to train legs.

Also took some photos today, I'll edit them and then put them up later, don't expect anything impressive mind..


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

subbed- how much longer are you running it for?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> subbed- how much longer are you running it for?


I'll say 19 days, for now, see where I am when that time comes..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

subbed just to find out the weight of your first poo. Please weight on scales before and after

I am a sick puppy


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I'll say 19 days, for now, see where I am when that time comes..


awesome man look forward to seeing how you get on


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> subbed just to find out the weight of your first poo. Please weight on scales before and after
> 
> I am a sick puppy


What is wrong with you :lol:

Actually had 2 the other day, neither of them any good though. Gonna treat myself to a bowl of All Bran on Saturday morning.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you tried psyillium husk? That's supposed to good.

I find if I ever try some sniff it's like I have a mutual colonic irrigation just after. Just sayin


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Have you tried psyillium husk? That's supposed to good.
> 
> I find if I ever try some sniff it's like I have a mutual colonic irrigation just after. Just sayin


Nah I haven't tried it, I'm going to the pharmacy Friday, maybe they'll have some there..

What's sniff?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Cocaine


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Cocaine


Ohmmmmmm, as if I'd take drugs..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Nah I haven't tried it, I'm going to the pharmacy Friday, maybe they'll have some there..
> 
> What's sniff?


you can get it in supermarkets and healfood stores.

the husk that is, not coke :nono:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> you can get it in supermarkets and healfood stores.
> 
> the husk that is, not coke :nono:


Naughty man.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's this morning's pictures. Sorry about the poor lighting and quality.

When I compare them to my original photos, I can notice skinnier arms and reduced love handles. Can't see any difference when I look in the mirror though..



Don't be too harsh!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

subbed


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry mate not to be rude or anything but your not fat, but you have no muscle

If you keep cutting your guna lose what muscle you have.

I just dont see then need at your size to run such a compound.

Eat more, train heavy, when you have put some mass on then think about cutting.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

str4nger said:


> sorry mate not to be rude or anything but your not fat, but you have no muscle
> 
> If you keep cutting your guna lose what muscle you have.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your honesty mate. I haven't had abs in my life, I could care less about muscle size, just don't want to be embarrassed on a beach this summer.

I'm not sure what my bodyfat level is, around 20% I expect though, any bulking from here just means I'll turn into a fatter mess.

I'm on BSI T400 now to minimise any muscle loss, if I gain any LBM from my cycle, then that's just a bonus.

Thanks again for your input, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

how much t400 are you running coz you could use a rebound from your dieting to put a little mass on quick.

How many courses have you run coz tren would increase feed efficieny and enable you to grow whilst on a calorie deficit.

Im in test tren mast now, alongside dnp, clen and a low dose t3 and I am putting on mass whilst losing fat

You need a re-comp, not a cut

Best of luck though :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

str4nger said:


> how much t400 are you running coz you could use a rebound from your dieting to put a little mass on quick.
> 
> How many courses have you run coz tren would increase feed efficieny and enable you to grow whilst on a calorie deficit.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I'm hoping for mate. I've read the journals that Aus posts and says about eating 1800 cals on DNP, at 250mg a day with 50mcg a day, too.

I'm running 1.5ml each week, it's my first cycle too. Today is my 4th injection, so only 4 weeks into the cycle, I'm hoping for some LBM gain after the DNP, we'll have to see.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 10 - 83.3kg

Managed to shift over a pound yesterday, despite not having a poo for 2 days.

Did 15 minutes flat out on the spinning bike after doing legs last night, I was drenched with sweat after 3 minutes!!

Went to my local gym's circuit session this morning, wasn't too bad, mainly just body weight exercises and sprints, got hell of a sweat on! Went to work with a bit of a pump 

I also took Ephedrine and Caffeine for the first time on DNP. 27mg Eph, 200mg Caff. Initially my heart was pounding, when I started doing exercises I was fine, this stuff really does give you an energy boost, even if it's just a placebo effect, still worth taking.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing this fukkin' thread!!!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

I cant wait to see your final results matey... you have lost a noticeable amount of size on your arms and belly in the second lot of pics.... keep it up...

also, as for not being able to poo, I've been on the keto for the past month or so and I found out spinach helps alot and fish oil...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 11 - 83.3kg

Same weight as yesterday. Haven't pood in 4 days, awesome.

I must be losing weight though. If I ate 1kg of food yesterday and didn't poo, surely I'd weigh an extra kg today?

Think I'm gonna have a bowl of All Bran and oats for breakfast tomorrow, might even have a little cheat meal tomorrow night....


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Day 11 - 83.3kg
> 
> Same weight as yesterday. Haven't pood in 4 days, awesome.
> 
> ...


Last resort?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just had my tuna lunch and had to take a trip to the loo, I actually feel like a new man.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

AlwaysANewb said:


> Last resort?


Very last resort unless you like the sound of a hedgehog with girth coming out ur bum


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually just went for the second time today, today is a good day :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

What do the scales say? :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> What do the scales say? :lol:


Dirty bugger :whistling:

The first one was at work this morning, couldn't really weigh myself then. The second one came as a surprise, I kinda panicked and made a dash for the loo :lol:

Next time


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 12 - 83kg.

I was going to do some fasted cardio this morning but got called into work just as i was leaving for the gym.

I'll probably go around 5PM instead. Might go for a game of squash if my housemate fancies it


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom90 said:


> P!ss is always yellow, mouth always tastes like sh!t, sick of drinking water all the time..


Try a glass of Dioralyte each morning or a High5 Zero tab. This will help re-balance your sodium and potassium levels.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Try a glass of Dioralyte each morning or a High5 Zero tab. This will help re-balance your sodium and potassium levels.


Will look into that, thanks a lot mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

@simonthepieman 86kg with clothes on, food in belly etc. 5 minutes later 85.4kg.. :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

my step son has those pants.

he's 6. :lol:

could.nt resist mate.

looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> my step son has those pants.
> 
> he's 6. :lol:
> 
> ...


6 years old and he has style already? Legend!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> @simonthepieman 86kg with clothes on, food in belly etc. 5 minutes later 85.4kg.. :lol:


Meh. Until you've dropped a 2kg log I don't care.

I've done a slash heavier than that


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Meh. Until you've dropped a 2kg log I don't care.
> 
> I've done a slash heavier than that


I did treat myself to some oats and All Bran this morning, I doubt I'll go again until Wednesday now. I will impress you!!!!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Challenge accepted


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

it's not about the size of the log but the sound of the splash, when I do a right good messy one (I'm talking all up the sides, and on the rim above where the flush comes out) I leave it without flushing. if I'm in a bastard mood I'll even take the wipes to the bin as to not spoil the pile with paper. my Mrs ****ing loves me :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> it's not about the size of the log but the sound of the splash, when I do a right good messy one (I'm talking all up the sides, and on the rim above where the flush comes out) I leave it without flushing. if I'm in a bastard mood I'll even take the wipes to the bin as to not spoil the pile with paper. my Mrs ****ing loves me :lol:


Horrible man.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got back from squash, played for about 45 minutes, turned into a sweaty mess after 10!!

Actually got beaten by my mate, who I usually beat. Tampin!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 13 - 83.3kg.

Just got back from fasted cardio, did 33 minutes on the treadmill at 7km/h, 5% gradient. After 30 minutes I started getting sharp pains in the left side of my chest so I stopped, put my finger on my neck to check my pulse and it was very fast!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 14 - 83.6kg

Not really noticing any sides anymore no lethargy, sweat, dehydration, nothing. 2 weeks in and I'm only down 3kg, when I run 500mg for 2 weeks I was down 8kg at this point, that was with no cardio and I definitely wasn't eating as clean as I am now!

Just did cardio for 30 minutes on the spin bike during my lunch break, definitely need to step the cardio up even more to get some results.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 15 - 83.6kg

Went out for a run this morning, about half way through I did 8 sets of hill sprints and then ran back home. Took around 1:05 in total and did just over 6 miles, I've been hanging out of my hoop since!

5 days until new photos..


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you know if there is any reason as to why your weight loss is a lot less this time even though you have a cleaner diet now?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

SBeezy said:


> Do you know if there is any reason as to why your weight loss is a lot less this time even though you have a cleaner diet now?


If I had to guess mate, I'd say it's because of the DNP dose. Other than that, I have no idea..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

SBeezy said:


> Do you know if there is any reason as to why your weight loss is a lot less this time even though you have a cleaner diet now?


If I had to guess mate, I'd say it's because of the DNP dose. Other than that, I have no idea..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 16 - 82.7kg

First time under 83kg since I started, dead on 4kg loss since I started. First thing in the morning I can see a few veins around my hip bones, doing DNP has taught me that my love handles only look so bad cause of how wide my hip bones are!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 17 - 82.7kg

Had today off work so I went to my gym's body pump session, got hell of a sweat on! Still not feeling any side effects of this stuff


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Alright Tom just popping in to see how your getting on! Hope alls well mate... You seeing a change when you look in the mirror?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> Alright Tom just popping in to see how your getting on! Hope alls well mate... You seeing a change when you look in the mirror?


Everything's fine mate. Cardio is a bit of a struggle, I ran just over 6 miles on Tuesday and it killed me, my legs are still hurting!

Gonna play squash in a min, that's always a good cardio workout.

I can't really see any difference in the mirror, only I can start to see some veins in between my hip bones. Still no where near having abs. I've lost 4.3kg but I don't feel like I have..


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Everything's fine mate. Cardio is a bit of a struggle, I ran just over 6 miles on Tuesday and it killed me, my legs are still hurting!
> 
> Gonna play squash in a min, that's always a good cardio workout.
> 
> I can't really see any difference in the mirror, only I can start to see some veins in between my hip bones. Still no where near having abs. I've lost 4.3kg but I don't feel like I have..


Just stick at it mate hopefully youl see some changes!


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Ps good luck at squash hopefully you don't get beat again


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> Ps good luck at squash hopefully you don't get beat again


Smashed him 4-2, would've beaten him even more if I didn't have PIP in my ars3!

Struggled to move fast off the mark because of it, didn't notice a drop in my endurance though, still sweated like a bastrd :lol:


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Smashed him 4-2, would've beaten him even more if I didn't have PIP in my ars3!
> 
> Struggled to move fast off the mark because of it, didn't notice a drop in my endurance though, still sweated like a bastrd :lol:


Haha good stuff couldn't have you gettin beat again would need to stop the dnp if that was the case lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 18 - 82.4kg

Barely slept last night, between a dog barking, and waking up with a dry throat and needing a p!ss every 2 hours..

Played 6 games of squash for cardio today. Also getting sick of keto, missing oats too much :sad:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 19 - 82.4kg

Treated myself to a bowl of oats this morning. Just had a game of squash for my cardio, also going to Nando's tonight for food


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

you only taking 250mg dnp/ed? up it to 500 if i was you bud. remember you may also be holding water.

me personally can only use 250mg max sweats are still bad on that dose but there is guys who have high tolerance to dnp like crazy paver and tass so best bet up the dose!.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Going well so far mate, I'm logging daily like you but saving the thread for when I've finished cycle. I'm on day 18 of 125mg ed and have lost 4.3kg so far, out of interest how are you eating? I've noticed I lose more in a day when I eat super clean at around 1800 calls with sub 50g carbs.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ethan2009 said:


> you only taking 250mg dnp/ed? up it to 500 if i was you bud. remember you may also be holding water.
> 
> me personally can only use 250mg max sweats are still bad on that dose but there is guys who have high tolerance to dnp like crazy paver and tass so best bet up the dose!.


I've done it before but this time round, it's just to see the effects of 250mg over a longer period, I think I only have another 10 days on this stuff. My mates aren't booking a lads holiday this summer, if I'm honest, I could care less about having abs now.



Ben89 said:


> Going well so far mate, I'm logging daily like you but saving the thread for when I've finished cycle. I'm on day 18 of 125mg ed and have lost 4.3kg so far, out of interest how are you eating? I've noticed I lose more in a day when I eat super clean at around 1800 calls with sub 50g carbs.


Difficult to say really because it varies but roughly

6AM 50g whey, 1g Vit C, 1 ALA, 2g fish oils, 250mg DNP, 25mcg T3

9AM 6 egg ommelette with a bit of cheese and some onion

12PM handful of almonds

2pm 25mcg T3, 1g vit c, 2g fish oils

3PM bowl of tuna, spinach, evoo and balsamic vinegar, sometimes add cheese to this.

7PM Pwo 50g whey

8PM usually pork/beef mince, or 2 chicken breasts, with runner beans and broccoli. 1g vit c, 2g fish oils, 1 ALA

I'm not sure 100% of the cals as my iphone's broke and can't use my fitday app!



Lee Maggs said:


> Subbed


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 20 - 83.4kg

Still got Oats and Nando's inside me so that's probably the reason for the weight gain. Today's cardio will be rugby.

20 days into DNP so it's time for some new pictures, don't be too harsh, I'm constipated :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In the first picture it looks like I'm breathing in, but I'm not. My hip bones and ribs are just fvcked.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Definitely looking sharper.

You've got a very odd looking mid section though, are you breathing in on the first pic?

Not having a dig by the way mate.

Edit: just read your last post!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Definitely looking sharper.
> 
> You've got a very odd looking mid section though, are you breathing in on the first pic?
> 
> ...


Sharper 

I wouldn't have taken offence if you'd said skinny, btw.

As soon as I put them up I noticed that it looked like I was breathing in. I just took 2 quick ones just to show you. I have a really weird rib cage and wide hip bones. My midsection looks sh!te.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> Sharper
> 
> I wouldn't have taken offence if you'd said skinny, btw.
> 
> ...


If you don't already I'd recommend building squats and deadlifts into your routine, that will help build a good soild mid section.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Smitch said:


> If you don't already I'd recommend building squats and deadlifts into your routine, that will help build a good soild mid section.


Haven't been able to really squat since I've been on T400, every week I get PIP in my legs like it's my first injection. I'm up to 175kg working weight for deadlifts too, although I'm struggling to get beyond that..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rugby went well today, surprised I managed to last the whole 80 minutes! Hope it shows on the scales in the morning..

Took today's dose around 2 hours after the game, I've felt like sh!t all evening. I had a cup of tea with a drop of milk and have been sweaty since!

Won't be sleeping with the quilt tonight, looks like it's just a sheet for me. Got a fan in my room on standby


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

How are you playing rugby on a Sunday mate. You still in the Junior section or league player?

See you're on T400; not playing for Penygraig are you? Just joking Buddy :tongue:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

dt36 said:


> How are you playing rugby on a Sunday mate. You still in the Junior section or league player?
> 
> See you're on T400; not playing for Penygraig are you? Just joking Buddy :tongue:


Just a friendly fixture, our firsts vs seconds. And nah, don't play for them, I'm not from that valley.

Do you know someone who plays for Penygraig who's on T400?

I could be bluffing you though, I blur my pictures incase I get recognised, wouldn't want my mates/family knowing about my 'steroid abuse'..


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like you have a second belt/oblique in your stomach :cool2:

good effort btw


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

lxm said:


> Looks like you have a second belt/oblique in your stomach :cool2:
> 
> good effort btw


It could be me being thick here, but I don't really know what that means :lol:

Thanks a lot :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom90 said:


> Just a friendly fixture, our firsts vs seconds. And nah, don't play for them, I'm not from that valley.
> 
> *Ah rite. Good cardio.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

It's all about the cardio, doing as much as I can.

Wouldn't surprise me if a whole team were juicing, one way to get scouted I suppose. Look at the size of George North at 18, I'd be amazed if he was natty..

Haha I know it's not abuse, in the media any sort of use is labelled 'abuse'!!!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom, if a youngster can get a regional contract out of it, who can blame him.

I don't play or coach anymore as I'm too old now, but played at Div 1 East and then got heavily involved in the coaching side when I stopped. I lost 5 players in 1 season to a regional contracted feeder club, and those boys have all gone on to be very big athletic lads. 1 of them has played for the national team already and 2 others are now regional with 1 of them fringing on the national squad. I truly believe he will also get in when he matures a touch more.

When I talk straight with these lads now, my eyes are opened right up...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Didn't realise that I hadn't updated this thread today.

Day 21 - 82kg

Despite having Saturday and Sunday's food still inside me, I'm 0.4kg lighter than I was on Friday morning 

Maybe all this cardio is paying off!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 22 - 82kg.

Haven't had a poo since Friday. Gonna take 2 Senakot tablets later and hope for the best.

Playing squash later for Today's cardio.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Day 22 - 82kg.
> 
> Haven't had a poo since Friday. Gonna take 2 Senakot tablets later and hope for the best.
> 
> Playing squash later for Today's cardio.


You know the rules


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> You know the rules


Had a little one yesterday, not much to write about. Took 2 Senakot tablets last night and nothing happened..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 23 - 81.7kg

5kg off since I started DNP. It makes me wonder how much lighter I have to be before I have abs.

No lads' holiday this year so I intend to have a go at bulking from May-December. Ever since I started lifting I've always had too much fat to bulk, I've been trying to shift my belly for about 3 years now, and even after this month of DNP it still wont be gone. Such a sad story.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 24 - 80.9kg

Woke up with the driest mouth ever!!!! Had to get up for a p!ss like 5/6 times last night, swear I'd barely drunk anything that evening.

Gonna stop taking on fluids at 7PM tonight and see how I get on.

Cardio today was around 50 minutes of squash, couldn't get about the court much as I have bad PIP in my quad, still managed to get a sweat on though :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just had a look in! lost a fait bit! Abs will show  I cba with dnp (did a week n thought fk it) and since Oct I have been strict with my diet mine have started to appear! I do 30mins cardio a week Lol

Try ducolax if senokot does nothing. Prepare for stomach cramps though!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> just had a look in! lost a fait bit! Abs will show  I cba with dnp (did a week n thought fk it) and since Oct I have been strict with my diet mine have started to appear! I do 30mins cardio a week Lol
> 
> Try ducolax if senokot does nothing. Prepare for stomach cramps though!


Wish I was as confident as you mate! When I pinch the skin over my upper abs, I can tell that it's getting a lot thinner. The fat around my love handles and belly button doesn't seem to be going down at all :sad:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mate its the last thing to go. I have sucked in so much and got leaner since I finished my cycle. Its just time and diet.

I still have a little pot belly though but I can see a change everyday and im on nothing but clomid and nolva lol

I do have dnp/clen/t3 stashed in the cupboard for when i run out of patience haha

Your doing good though just dont get to little!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Day 20 - 83.4kg
> 
> Still got Oats and Nando's inside me so that's probably the reason for the weight gain. Today's cardio will be rugby.
> 
> ...


you come on so much since the start! good legs btw ;D


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> mate its the last thing to go. I have sucked in so much and got leaner since I finished my cycle. Its just time and diet.
> 
> I still have a little pot belly though but I can see a change everyday and im on nothing but clomid and nolva lol
> 
> ...


I am patient to an extent. Not sure if you've read my entire log, but my Lads' holiday has been cancelled this year so having abs aren't such a big deal. Obviously I'd still like to see them as I've never seen them before in my life.

If you do decide to hop onto DNP, leave it a while after your PCT has finished cause I've read that it's the quickest way to lose your gains..

I know what you're saying about getting too little, but I'd rather be an average build with good abs, than a good build with no abs.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ah mate ill only use it if im told too 

my next cycle will be planned for april so will just keep on trucking for the time being.

tbh nothing a good one rip cycle wouldnt sort out weight wise


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> ah mate ill only use it if im told too
> 
> my next cycle will be planned for april so will just keep on trucking for the time being.
> 
> tbh nothing a good one rip cycle wouldnt sort out weight wise


Told to??? By who? The mrs? 'You're getting fat, Sambuca, get on the DNP' :lol:

Take it easy there, this has been my first cycle, done 7 weeks of BSI T400 and I'll be bridging to PCT with their Test Prop. Haven't really thought about another cycle yet. Maybe I'll stay natty from now.... :whistling:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I know I was going to take pictures every 10 days but...

I'm off work next Wednesday until the following Monday, thinking of just using up the rest of my T3 and making this cycle around 32/33 days long.

I'll continue with this log throughout the 3 weeks after I finish with DNP, just to note any rebound and to log how I introduce carbs back into my system. Hopefully I'll lose a few more KGs during those 3 weeks, when I'm only eating 1800 cals a day.

Maybe I'll take new photos at the day 30 mark, then continue to take them for 40 up to day 50


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> 7 weeks on long ester test? Why did u cut it short or not run it longer?


Sorry for wording it badly, I meant I've done 7 weeks so far, still have another 6 to go, after those 6 are up, I'll use Test Prop for the 3 weeks before PCT, while the long esters clear.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 25 - 80.2kg

A total of 6.5kg off since I started. Today's cardio was 20 minutes on a spinning bike, moderate pace. Trying to conserve some energy for a Push session tonight.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 26 - 80.2kg again.

Did 45 minutes of fasted cardio on the treadmill this morning, 6km/h @ incline 3%, kept my heart rate between 135 and 145. Couldn't really go any faster due to a bit of PIP in my right quad.

Had my Saturday morning oats after the cardio, miss them so much. Also might be getting some chicken from KFC as a little treat tonight. I finish with DNP next Friday and after that I'll be eating 1800 calories everyday for 3/4 weeks, that means no cheat meals and slowly reintroducing carbs back into my diet.

I'll be playing squash tomorrow morning so I should easily burn off some Kentucky Fried Chicken!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 27 - 80.2kg


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice weight loss so far mate, how are you planning on introducing carbs once you have finished?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

jord222 said:


> Nice weight loss so far mate, how are you planning on introducing carbs once you have finished?


Currently thinking of 50g oats or maybe all bran for breakfast and maybe 50g Maltodextrin PWO. I'lll be sticking to around 1800 calories of the same diet I'm on now but I'll manage around the extra calories from carbs.

I have thought about 100g oats for breakfast and 25g Maltodextrin PWO, I'll have a look around the net and try and find out the best approach.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tom, send me a PM with your email addy. I have a good diet with targeted macros for hitting 12 stone. This has moderate carbs in it, but nothing heavy.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Tom, send me a PM with your email addy. I have a good diet with targeted macros for hitting 12 stone. This has moderate carbs in it, but nothing heavy.


I was only taking DNP in an effort to get as close to abs as I could, it was never about getting down to a certain amount of weight. I don't have a holiday booked this year so I'll be looking to lean bulk, from the 1st March. I'll work out my TDEE for my weight on that date then add 300/500 calories on top of that.

90kg with abs is my long term goal.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Currently thinking of 50g oats or maybe all bran for breakfast and maybe 50g Maltodextrin PWO. I'lll be sticking to around 1800 calories of the same diet I'm on now but I'll manage around the extra calories from carbs.
> 
> I have thought about 100g oats for breakfast and 25g Maltodextrin PWO, I'll have a look around the net and try and find out the best approach.


Ive read a couple of posts where people say to wait around 3 - 4 days until the dnp is out your system and then have a 3 day carb load?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

jord222 said:


> Ive read a couple of posts where people say to wait around 3 - 4 days until the dnp is out your system and then have a 3 day carb load?


Yeah I think that's what Stone14 did. I'm just keeping my cycle close to how the study was conducted.

After reading around, I've decided to do 50g oats and 50g all bran in the morning and 25g Maltodextrin PWO, I think that's roughly 100g carbs a day.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 28 - 79.7kg

First time I've weighed less than 80kg in years.

Haven't done my cardio yet but I'm hoping to get a game of squash this afternoon. Got my pull session tonight, could do with the energy for that..


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Brilliant job mate, well done


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 29 - 78.8kg

Had a great night's sleep last night, only got up for a p!ss twice :thumb:

Learnt a lesson today, low carbs+DNP+squash in a fasted state = one very tired Tom! The lethargy was unbelievable, actually felt sick towards the end but there was no way I was gonna puke up water, DNP, Ephedrine and Caffeine :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 30 - 77.8KG

Photo day!

When I took photos on day 20, I was 83.4KG. Obviously I've lost 5.6KG since then but when I look in the mirror, I don't see 5.6KGs difference. Played a lot of squash and done other cardio over the last 10 days obviously that's contributed towards the 5.6KG weight loss.

Anyway, today I'm at a total loss of 8.9KG since I first started DNP.



Thanks for looking in :thumb:

Also I think I've started growing gills like a fish, never seen these lines before. More noticeable in better lighting.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Day 30 - 77.8KG
> 
> Photo day!
> 
> ...


well done dude!!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah gills! Dont try and breathe underwater with them!

Looking good bf wise, what are you aiming for?

More mass needed though! :thumb:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Great progress mate, are you breathing in, in pic 2?

Starting to look a bit skinny now tho IMO, get piling some muscle on!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> well done dude!!!!


Thanks a lot :thumb:



onthebuild said:


> Hahah gills! Dont try and breathe underwater with them!
> 
> Looking good bf wise, what are you aiming for?
> 
> More mass needed though! :thumb:


I won't lol, plus my pool is too cold this time of year brrrr.

I'm not aiming to get down to a specific %, just wanted to be in better shape than I was.



Ben_Dover said:


> Great progress mate, are you breathing in, in pic 2?
> 
> Starting to look a bit skinny now tho IMO, get piling some muscle on!


If you look back to page 7(I think, when I last updated photos) it was noticed. I don't breath in, just have a weird midsection..

The thing is guys, I've always been overweight so I've been afraid to try and bulk up because I didn't want to get any fatter, sort of a vicious cycle. Probably why my 3 gym years have given sh!t gains.

Not that I really care, but anyway care to guess my current bf%? No abs on show yet so I don't think I'm anywhere near 10/12..


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Good results mate, do you think doing the extra cardio has pushed up the results?

I been meaning to start my DNP, but just can't get away from the carbs for depleting :'(


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

SBeezy said:


> Good results mate, do you think doing the extra cardio has pushed up the results?
> 
> I been meaning to start my DNP, but just can't get away from the carbs for depleting :'(


Sorry mate I didn't see your post. I think it definitely has, I mean squash is very high intensity and I've played regularly. Also been doing a lot of fasted cardio with some Eph and Caff before hand.

Just take the DNP, that'll deplete you.

Today's cardio was 5% gradient on a running machine at 6km/h for 45 minutes, very tiring.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

good job for sticking to it ?

did you stay on 1800 cals for 30 days ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

reza85 said:


> good job for sticking to it ?
> 
> did you stay on 1800 cals for 30 days ?


Thanks mate. It was easy at the start, gets a bit harder as you go along. I'm taking my last dose Friday, can't wait for life without DNP :lol:

While I'm on it's been around 2000-2200, 1800 cals will be for the next 3 weeks, just to minimise any fat rebound that may be caused by a lack of natural T3.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> Thanks mate. It was easy at the start, gets a bit harder as you go along. I'm taking my last dose Friday, can't wait for life without DNP :lol:
> 
> While I'm on it's been around 2000-2200, 1800 cals will be for the next 3 weeks, just to minimise any fat rebound that may be caused by a lack of natural T3.


LOl so no cheat meals in a month mg:

Wish i could do that


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

reza85 said:


> LOl so no cheat meals in a month mg:
> 
> Wish i could do that


I never said that! I did go Nando's once, had KFC once and had a bowl of oats on a Saturday morning about 3 times


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 31 - 77.8kg


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't write much earlier on. I'm hot and I feel like sh!t. Luckily today is a rest day from the gym, think I'll be skipping the cardio today too. Can't believe tomorrow is the final day, what a long month it's been :lol:

Can't wait to get some oats in me on Saturday morning 

Also, might give this a try on Saturday night


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I didn't write much earlier on. I'm hot and I feel like sh!t. Luckily today is a rest day from the gym, think I'll be skipping the cardio today too. Can't believe tomorrow is the final day, what a long month it's been :lol:
> 
> Can't wait to get some oats in me on Saturday morning
> 
> ...


Hey man well done for almost making it to your month! im only 5 days in and feel the heat a LOT.

How many cals were you on for your cycle of DNP?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> Hey man well done for almost making it to your month! im only 5 days in and feel the heat a LOT.
> 
> How many cals were you on for your cycle of DNP?


I was like that at first but I got used to it after the first week. The middle two weeks weren't too bad, this last week has been awful.

Usually between 2000 and 2200, had a few cheat meals in there though.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 32 - 77.3kg

So today is my last day of taking DNP. Can't wait to have normal colour pee and other fluids. Also can't wait to actually have some energy. Looking forward to eating oats again.

If I could've changed anything about the last 32 days it would be to have done more fasted cardio at the beginning. My weightloss did kinda plateau around half way through and then I upped my cardio. Squash is probably close to one of the most intense cardio activities you can do, that actually entertains you. I started doing fasted cardio too, usually for 30 or 45 minutes, with some ephedrine and caffeine before hand.

Had the odd KFC+Nando's throughout and still managed to lose 9.4kg in 32 days.

As of tomorrow, I'll start intermittent fasting and eat around 1800 cals a day for the next 3 weeks, just to minimise any fat rebound. At the beginning of next month I'll increase those calories but keep an eye on how much fat I'm carrying.

I'm not really sure if I'm carrying water but I'll keep updating my weight each day and take new photos every 10 days, up to day 50.

Also, massive thanks to everyone who followed my log :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 33 - 77.7kg

Surprised I've managed to lose a bit of weight in the last few days, haven't had a dump since Tuesday!

No more DNP for me 

Gonna spend the next few days drinking lots of water and I'm gonna come up with a diet for IF at 1800 cals a day, moderate carbs on a training days, higher fats on rest days.


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Well done mate, Good results. You running t3 for a week now?

Also what were your main sources of fat? Im trying to finish of the diet hopefully going for 250g protein/80g fat/50g> Carbs


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep still on T3, 50mcg this weekend then 25mcg until Thursday. That's only because I'll be using up what I have left. I'm not intentionally tapering down.

I was getting fat from EVOO, Almonds and fattier cuts of meat and cheese.


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Brilliant, think some mature cheddar will be added into the diet now


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 34 - 77.4kg

This Intermittent Fasting is hard! I'm going to bed hungry, and waking up hungry!!

I've written out a diet for the next 3 weeks. Moderate fats on rest days, moderate carbs on training days. Let me know your thoughts.

1 BBW Pecan Protein Bar

100g Strawberry Impact Whey

25g Maltodextrin

60g Oats

50g TPW Lemon Shortcake Whey

3 Egg Whites

200g Light Greek Yoghurt

100g Broccoli

200g Chicken

115g Tuna

10g EVOO

1830 - P222 C123 F52

3 Whole Eggs

3 Bacon Rashers

115g Tuna

20g EVOO

20g Balsamic Vinegar

60g Mature Cheddar

200g Chicken

100g Broccoli

200g Pork Steak

1813 - P187 C12 F108

EDIT: My mouth is still dry when I wake up, but my pee didn't look like an orange glowstick this morning so..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 35 - 78kg

Definitely feeling like I have a bit more energy today. Got back and biceps in the gym today, looking forward to comparing today's session to last week's.

Still hungry on IF, hopefully this'll change in the next few days.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 36 - 78kg

Hunger seems to be disappearing now, 1800 calories is not a lot of food though so you can expect some hunger.

Since re-introducing carbs to my diet I've noticed that my farts smell more than normal, also I'm kinda constipated.

Weight doesn't seem to be going up too much though. Only 4 days and I have to take more pictures!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 37 - 77.6kg

My usual eating window has been from 12-8pm, today I didn't get a chance to eat until 2pm and I wouldn't say I was starving then. It coulda been because I've been busy in work and not really thought about food, or it could be this IF lark starting to work 

Also last night I'd noticed that some body fluids of mine aren't yellow anymore :lol:


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha guess you had a tug then :lol: Thats my plan after DNP too seeing as first thing I never feel hungry and usually eat between 12-8pm haha.

Im 4 days in DNP, don't really feel too bad at all mate, just hope it derent kick in the next few days


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

SBeezy said:


> Haha guess you had a tug then :lol: Thats my plan after DNP too seeing as first thing I never feel hungry and usually eat between 12-8pm haha.
> 
> Im 4 days in DNP, don't really feel too bad at all mate, just hope it derent kick in the next few days


How rude! But yeah :lol:

Be sensible with the dose and you'll be fine mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 38 - 77.4kg

I'm not really sure what to write here anymore.

My pee is always clear now. Tomorrow is one week since my last DNP cap and the last day that I'm supplementing T3, expecting to feel some sort of lethargy over the next two weeks..


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Day 38 - 77.4kg
> 
> I'm not really sure what to write here anymore.
> 
> Just use it as a general trainin log now mate! Just request for a title change and make a note in your op  !


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Dunno what's happend to my above post lol...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> Dunno what's happend to my above post lol...


I don't know haha.

This is more of a DNP log just for people to read through if they want to know what to expect from a longer, lower dose DNP cycle.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 39 - 76.9kg

I don't know how, but I'm still losing weight a week after coming off, I'd have thought the DNP would be out of my system when my fluids start running clear again..

Strength is going up in the gym too, I have no idea what's going on. Took my last T3 dose today, anyone got experience of what it feels like when you're starting to produce your own T3 again?

Anyway, day 40 tomorrow, time for some new pictures!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 40 - 76.3kg

Lost a further 1.4kg since coming off DNP a week ago, from reading around I'm gonna assume that this was water weight I might've gained. A total of 10.4kg of weight lost since I started DNP.

Anyway, here's some photos that I've taken this morning, compared to the last ones. As ever, I'm not breathing in in any of these photos, it's just a mixture of my fvcked up hip bones/ribs/mid-section.

Day 30



Today


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Day 40 - 76.3kg
> 
> Lost a further 1.4kg since coming off DNP a week ago, from reading around I'm gonna assume that this was water weight I might've gained. A total of 10.4kg of weight lost since I started DNP.
> 
> ...


Tesco's now. Food. Bulk time


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Tesco's now. Food. Bulk time


Implying I live in the UK :lol:

Only another 2 weeks at 1800 cals, then bulk


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If I was you I'd be adding 200 cals per week. You should still lose fat, but transition into a bulk better and not gain fat. In 5 weeks you'll only be at 3000 if you start at 2k now


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> If I was you I'd be adding 200 cals per week. You should still lose fat, but transition into a bulk better and not gain fat. In 5 weeks you'll only be at 3000 if you start at 2k now


That makes sense. Even though my maintenance cals are just below 3000 calories, eating any less than that means I won't gain weight, but..... my thyroid still won't be outputting normal T3 levels because I've been supplementing T3 for 39 days.

I'm currently still losing weight though at 1800 calories, I was still taking T3 during that week. I stopped with the T3 on Thursday so if I'm going to get fat gain, it's gonna be in the coming weeks.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I know vert little about this T stuff but I fail to see how you can get fat at these calorie levels. Hence why it's agood time to ladder up slowly and transition to muscle building.

Look into 'reverse dieting' there's some good data on it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I know vert little about this T stuff but I fail to see how you can get fat at these calorie levels. Hence why it's agood time to ladder up slowly and transition to muscle building.
> 
> Look into 'reverse dieting' there's some good data on it


I'm not really 100% sure, I'm just following the protocol administered in a study that Ausbuilt posted before.

EDIT: Actually just had a read about reverse dieting across a few forums. The concept of it seems sound, but I'm impatient and only have another 8 weeks left until I start my PCT. When I do start to bulk I'll be doing so with Intermittent Fasting 16/8 window, hopefully that'll keep any fat gains down.

I won't jump straight onto 3500 calories though. Maybe increase to 2000 next week, 2500 the next, 3000, then 3500.

I could also do some cardio like 2/3 times a week..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 41 - 77.3kg

I think I'm finally adapting to Intermittent Fasting, I don't seem to be hungry when I wake up.

Just made a graph, using MS Excel, to show how my weightloss has been so far, and how it will be until day 50. I'll post it up at the end.

Looking back through this journal I'm actually really impressed by DNP. I've managed to shift 10kg of fat in a month, I'm not giving DNP all the credit as I was counting calories and doing cardio all the time, but impressive none the less.

Since I've come off, one thing I have noticed is how cold it is! DNP is definitely a cheaper way of keeping warm through winter, than using the central heating :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 42 - 77.9kg

Weight has slowly crept back up over the weekend, it's definitely not water/glycogen as my rest days were high protein, moderate fat, very low carbs. Constipation could be something to do with it.

I wish I'd measured an average in-ear temperature before I started DNP, that would be one way of seeing how my thyroid would be recovering. Here are some symptoms of hypothyroidism I found online



> Symptoms that commonly occur include: tiredness, weight gain, constipation, aches, feeling cold, dry skin, lifeless hair, fluid retention, mental slowing, and depression


I'm no more lethargic than usual, I am struggling to sh!t, I did feel cold all weekend (spent most of it in a onesie, in bed, watching films), I have noticed that my skin is dry so I bought a different shower gel today to try out, I was kinda depressed the other night but that was just a random thing I think.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 43 - 77.5kg

Still constipated, fml. Just took 2 Senokot tablets, I need a good pull through!

Good energy in the gym today!!

Increased my calories to 2000 today, just had an extra 50g of whey.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 44 - 77.1kg

My weight seems to be settling around 77/78kg, feels good! Haven't been told I look ill in a few days, must be doing something right..


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 45 - 76.6kg

My skin is dry as hell, especially arms. No other sides to report though


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 46 - 76.9kg


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 47 - 77.4kg


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 49 - 79.2kg

Forgot to weigh myself yesterday! I over-indulged yesterday, had 200g of oats for breakfast and ended up going to Nando's, had a large rice with my whole chicken..

Last day of my log tomorrow, got a graph to stick up and some before/after shots too.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Day 50 - 78.8kg

My photo timeline! The last of each photo was taken today.









Here are some other random shots I took today.



I really appreciate the support from everyone who's followed this log, thanks so much!!!!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Definate change mate. Well done.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> Massive difference pal. Well done.





dt36 said:


> Definate change mate. Well done.


Thanks a lot guys :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow good stuff mate. Definite difference!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Wow good stuff mate. Definite difference!


Thanks man, means a lot


----------

